# Ripley's Aquarium of Canada



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't wait for their grand opening in 2013. I hope they have an African exhibit.

Enjoy browsing the site.
http://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hmm, may have to relax my habit of dodging business trips to TO next year...


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Ticket prices are now listed on the website. Opening soon!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ill check this place out when it opens for sure!


----------

